# My Couch Potatoe diary



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

This is to supplement my other diary and more importantly work out my thoughts. Feedback is welcome. 

I am little nervous as I have generally picked individual stocks for shorter term 'gambles' a with various results of both positive and negatives. 

The majority of my portfolio is with my financial advisor for RRSPs and RESPs. My returns have been about 5-6% on average over the last couple of years. 

I thought I would finally dip my feet into the coach potatoe for some of my own diy investments. The goal is to see if I have the guts to become a full diy investor.

Here's my plan for a completeness of context.

Keeping with the advisor:

Leave my rrsp, and rif with my advisor which are in the 6 figures for each my spouse and I. 
I have a db pension with my work, so can only contribute a couple thousand each year, so will continue to max out with the advisor.
Spouse has a DC at work, and we will continue his monthly contribution with the advisor 
Leave my resps with the advisor for our 5 an 8 year old which amounts between $20k and $30k each. Continue to contribute the max with advisor. 

For couch potatoe:

I have an in trust account for each of the kids with about 10k each. We add another couple thousand each year, plus what ever they get for the birthdays and gift money.
TSFA. Both the spouse and I have some random stocks which we plan to keep. With the cash that is in the two accounts which is 2014 amount and a couple thousand in cash, we plan to do the coach potatoe 

My thoughts are I would invest the kids in trust accounts into Global coach potatoe with the series funds, and same with my TSFA.

I plan to leave spouses TSFA for our little stock picks, along with our unregistered account.

Here is my plan for checking and re-evaluate how I am doing at the end of each year.

Year 1. - If I am doing better than the advisor, I will stop all future contributions, and follow the couch potatoe for RRSP accounts. 
Start Spouses TSFA couch potatoe

Year 2 - I will start moving RRSPs over. Will update this move next year. This is just a place holder for now.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Now, I need to start. I was thinking of just buying the money I have in cash in the kids accounts, about $20k in total split evenly.

I was planning two separate accounts as there is no commission to buy the e-series (is this right). I was just going to take the plunge and jump all in one day. 

Does that make sense? Or should I buy in at different times to spread it out.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You might as well just jump in because you never know. Sometimes doing it gradually you do better sometimes when you go all in you do much better - that's the thing - market timing is a fools errand so you may as well go all in. Market timing is seductive but it burns you just as often as it helps you.

Then again, if it makes you feel better to go in slowly then do it. Your lack of gains probably won't be huge and if that makes you feel better than do that.


----------

